# Ava and Asia....today.



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thought I'd take some pictures of the "kids" today. Ava's hair is so sparse, it's sad. She's getting a second thyroid test on Tuesday...whatever it is, I sure hope it starts growing back soon!! 


Asia is kissing where Ava's booboo was...:innocent:



Asia can't seem to keep her eyes open wide with lights on! 



Asia :wub: I love this silly little girl...


My Ava....my other half....:wub:


You can tell she's feeling good again!! It's just the hair now!!


that's it for now. Abbey and Chyna are at the hairdresser...err....groomer...


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Both are so sweet! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww those two are so precious. I'm so happy that Ava is feeling better.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pat I always love how all your dogs pose so good. 
I'm so happy to hear that Ava is better now. Don't worry if it turns out she does have low thyroid because it's so easy and so inexpensive to treat. Just make sure they do a COMPLETE thyroid panel. My vet can't even do the full test here...the blood has to be sent away to be tested. They can only do the rechecks here.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smootch::tender::smootch: Pat I have been praying for Ava and for you, little Ava has been through so much, it warms my heart seeing her posing and feeling better. Eventually her hair will grow back, just takes time for her body to totally get well. Please give her loves from her auntie :wub:
Asia has totally learned the diva poses lol
Keep us updated 
I love you dear friend :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Only one world - AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Pat, it's such great news to see and know that Ava has been doing so well. 

Both the girls look adorable in the photos. I especially love the first picture ... so precious.

I hope you showed Dr. McDreamy the video of him with Ava! For sure, that would have to make his day. That ... and reading all the comments of him on your FB page. LOL I do think Dr. Palma was the turning point with Ava's medical diagnosis and care. So happy for you and Ava.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

They look adorable as usual! :wub: I keep an eye on Ava's FB page too!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

They are both so pretty!
So glad that Ava is doing better. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I love to see Ava well enough to be posing. You all went through so much and it's just miraculous that she's rallied. Really, I know how grave things were. As I said, with my mom when she went through major illnesses she lost her hair. It would last a couple of months and then grow back.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so happy to see the posing photos again. You are right Ava looks so good, she eyes are bright and she looks well. I hope the hair problem sorted out before long and she is back 100%


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

linfran said:


> Both are so sweet! Thanks for the update.


I'm so happy to be able to have a good update!!



Furbabies mom said:


> Aww those two are so precious. I'm so happy that Ava is feeling better.


Me too! I just took these two out for a short walk, and Ava looks pretty bad out in the day light...you can just see her skin and it looks dark.



pippersmom said:


> Pat I always love how all your dogs pose so good.
> I'm so happy to hear that Ava is better now. Don't worry if it turns out she does have low thyroid because it's so easy and so inexpensive to treat. Just make sure they do a COMPLETE thyroid panel. My vet can't even do the full test here...the blood has to be sent away to be tested. They can only do the rechecks here.


We're going on Tuesday for another test...geez, I hope my local vet does the complete test!! I better call them and ask...



Matilda's mommy said:


> :smootch::tender::smootch: Pat I have been praying for Ava and for you, little Ava has been through so much, it warms my heart seeing her posing and feeling better. Eventually her hair will grow back, just takes time for her body to totally get well. Please give her loves from her auntie :wub:
> Asia has totally learned the diva poses lol
> Keep us updated
> I love you dear friend :wub:


I am so happy that she's getting better....Life is Good!!!



wkomorow said:


> Only one world - AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


:blush::innocent: :thumbsup:



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Pat, it's such great news to see and know that Ava has been doing so well.
> 
> Both the girls look adorable in the photos. I especially love the first picture ... so precious.
> 
> I hope you showed Dr. McDreamy the video of him with Ava! For sure, that would have to make his day. That ... and reading all the comments of him on your FB page. LOL I do think Dr. Palma was the turning point with Ava's medical diagnosis and care. So happy for you and Ava.


Huh, no, I haven't showed him the video...but maybe I could email it to him...I doubt that he's on Facebook...:blush: I bet it would make him smile 



Aviannah's Mom said:


> They look adorable as usual! :wub: I keep an eye on Ava's FB page too!


I've been lax on her page recently....but I have a few ideas...:innocent:



Kathleen said:


> They are both so pretty!
> So glad that Ava is doing better. :wub:


Thanks!!



Snowbody said:


> I love to see Ava well enough to be posing. You all went through so much and it's just miraculous that she's rallied. Really, I know how grave things were. As I said, with my mom when she went through major illnesses she lost her hair. It would last a couple of months and then grow back.


...the hair....it's driving me crazy!!! she looks awful when she's outside, you can just see her skin and it looks very dark!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maglily said:


> I'm so happy to see the posing photos again. You are right Ava looks so good, she eyes are bright and she looks well. I hope the hair problem sorted out before long and she is back 100%


She gets better every day! but the hair...that's going to drive me crazy!!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Pat I can not wait to see those ideas of yours pop up on her facebook! :aktion033:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Pat, there is no true 'in house' thyroid panel. It has to be sent out. Please request it be sent out to Dr. Dodd's at HemoPet. She has a far more extensive data base compared to any other lab. They can typically find a thyroid issue before any other lab because they are comparing not only breed to breed, but sex to sex, altered to altered, not altered to not altered, and age to age. Most other labs can only detect a thyroid issue once 75% of the pituitary gland has been compromised. 

But honestly, the stress and anorexia she went through would take a toll on anyone. Humans too. It's not uncommon for any of us to lose hair after illnesses and stressful times. Hoping that's all it is and she'll grow it back after a bit more time. But if she does have a thyroid issue, it's one of the easiest health issues to manage. :thumbsup:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So glad Ava is doing better. Can't wait till September to meet her.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

So happy to see your babies together and what a wonderful and positive update on Ava! 
Hope her hair will grow back soon and it's nothing serious!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

They're so cute. I'm sure that Ava's hair will come back soon. Give it a little time. I'm sure she's lost coat because of how ill she's been and all the meds she's been on. Just a little more patience, Mom.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

So cute! Glad Ava is feeling better!


----------



## NikoDenali (May 19, 2017)

Hello,

Just joined this wonderful forum last month. I think your babies are beautiful! I've read a little bit about your little one, Ava, and want you to know I am praying for your little girl. I am so happy to hear she is doing better now. We all worry about our furry kids when they are not well. We have one little boy, Niko-Denali and he means the world to us. He is 1 1/2 years old, and he says "HI AVA", love your photos! :heart:

Lots of Hugs & Kisses,
Niko-Denali & Family


----------

